# Screen transition animations



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

[Solved]

So feel free to read the following if you don't have animations working... It was a simple fix, In Settings/Development/Animations must be on.... Sounds simple and it is but I got into the habit of always turning them off after installing a ROM...

Hello Folks,
I have a unique problem here that i can't seem to find anywhere in the forums. Whenever I was using ICSourcery ROM's or using any other ROM and trying JRummy's ROM Toolbox Pro Animation Downloads, they never would install. So far the only one I could get to work was Rubrix (The Original one). I have redownloaded the animations using WIFI, onto my Computer, reflashing the ROM (regardless of the ROM I was using I always get an error while flashing), everything. Any ideas why I can't seem to get these animations to work? I don't believe it is the downloads since I have tried it from several sources and different internet connections... What do you all propose?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Has JRummy updated the app itself to fully support ICS?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a big anim snob.

there are two threads dedicated to this topic. You'll need zip themer app from market. and then you are good to go.

download the anim you want, or more likely, all of theme. You're gonna try 'em all.








open zip themer and under settings, update edify, which is just telling zip themer which rom you're on.
back to main zip themer screen, add the animation file you dl'd and build flashable zip file
install this zip in recovery.
reboot to oohs and aahs

http://rootzwiki.com...oschaosrevenge/

http://rootzwiki.com...mations-6-1-12/

the first thread lists complete anim pkgs and the second, list each transistion element seperately, so you can build your own.

enjoy.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

oh, and by the way, i have found that liquid 1.4 is the best at running the full anim pkgs. But, they will work for all roms.

twisted, twisted rubik 2, and twiste rubik 3 are my favs.

well, psynshift is cool too.

but, my fav is ics stock anims with twisted rubik rotation animation. that is sick.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet, great info Bro.

EDIT: So I downloaded ZipThemer and I can't it to update Edify... When I select Download it says the download was sucessful but there is no file on the sdcard to browse to Configure the app. I'm using TeamWin Recovery. I was able to make an update file from the vortex anim. and it too fails when I try to install it in recovery..


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

yup, none of them work.. I redownloaded each of them from the top link you gave (I already had these ones) but none of them install through Clockwork or TeamWin recoveries. I have also repackaged them through Zipthemer and they still don't work. Any ideas?

Here is a alogcat from recovery..
http://db.tt/ScrCQ71Y

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

[sup]







[/sup]

[sup]that suks....[/sup]

[sup]and, over my head.[/sup]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Try putting CWM back on to flash the animation you want...?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

_So, do other themes/roms/mods flash ok on your phone? It sounds like it does because you indicate that you are switching roms. I am confused why they are not working for you._


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just tried Rom Toolbox and installed ThePsynFlip animation without a hitch. I'm running BlackICE. Don't think the app is the issue. U have granted ROM Toolbox root access correct? Also when using Zipthemer, have you hit the browse button under update edify, found your current rom you're running on your SD, then selected configure? Thats what I always do rather than trying to download it from somewhere

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what is the problem, cause everything else works fine regardless of ROM, theme, kernel, just no animations... It might be this device... I'm getting a new one tonight cause I have had issues with dropped calls and service.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> I'm not sure what is the problem, cause everything else works fine regardless of ROM, theme, kernel, just no animations... It might be this device... I'm getting a new one tonight cause I have had issues with dropped calls and service.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Check my edited post. Try updating edify manually rather than downloading it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

kochoid said:


> I'm a big anim snob.
> 
> there are two threads dedicated to this topic. You'll need zip themer app from market. and then you are good to go.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Didn't read this post til now. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Used ROM Toolbox Pro and they all install no problem. Currently using psynshift

I'm on AOKP, btw


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I just tried Rom Toolbox and installed ThePsynFlip animation without a hitch. I'm running BlackICE. Don't think the app is the issue. U have granted ROM Toolbox root access correct? Also when using Zipthemer, have you hit the browse button under update edify, found your current rom you're running on your SD, then selected configure? Thats what I always do rather than trying to download it from somewhere
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


No, there is nothing on the sdcard that indicates this information. I have browsed the sdcard and looked for it and even watched Youtube videos, nothing is on the card like the videos or the Tutorial from the website. I don't know why, but this is two phones that I can't get it to work. I'm doing everything everyone else is doing, yet it never installs.... Can't figure this one out. I was wondering if there is a way to copy and paste the Framework folder into the system using Root Explorer... I don't know it would probably brick the phone...


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

At one point, I was able to install Twisted Rubik from ROM Toolbox Pro after using the Scriptor to mount the system read/write and then installing the animation. But even after trying this method with another animation with no success I couldn't even re-install the Twisted Rubik again.


----------

